# new owners looking for a good trainer



## crnhskrinwa (Jan 5, 2013)

My wife and I are new Vizsla puppy owners and new to this forum. 
We love the breed so far. We’re looking for someone to train our female puppy Ruby. 
Does anyone have any recommendations? We live in Washington State.


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

Welcome!
Congratulations on the New Pup finding the best Vizsla Forum!

It might help the community if we knew what type of training/trainer you are seeking. Obedience, Field, Agility etc.

Are you looking only locally, home state, western U.S, etc?
Ken


----------



## crnhskrinwa (Jan 5, 2013)

I'm looking for someone in the western states. I will hopefully be hunting pheasants with my Vizsla this coming season. Looking for someone that does pointer training and that has trained Vizslas before.


----------

